# Bicycles of Ojai...



## mav616 (Mar 30, 2006)

Is the place still around, if so does anyone know if they have web site....thanks....


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

They are still around (if you are thinking of the place on Canada St.). I was just in there last week. Nice guys.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

Good karma... we rode through there a couple weeks ago, and one of our guys had some pesky, mid-ride mechanical issues. The guy in the shop spent a lot of time noodling the problem, all gratis. Very cool guys.


----------

